# Homemade Toothpaste



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Does anyone have any recipies for home made toothpaste, as well as ways to flavor and store it????


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Back in the day this guy I dated use to go hunting deep in the woods. He use to pack 2 things for hygene- peppermint Dr. Bronners and baking soda. He'd wash his hair with it, wash his dishes with it and brush his teeth with it. 

Just dip your damp toothbrush in the baking soda and add a few drops of the peppermint soap.


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

What about methods for making toothbrushes???


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I use DE, baking soda or this one http://wellnessmama.com/2500/homemade-remineralizing-toothpaste-recipe/ with out the xylotil powder and I use cleaned dried crushed egg shells as calcium powder.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

cazetofamo said:


> What about methods for making toothbrushes???


used to be many many years ago ( we're talking 15th,16th centuries) they used to use small twigs that they flattened the ends so they were fan shaped. They would just use multiple ones until they thought their teeth were clean. I think birch was used alot since it tasted like rootbeer somewhat.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Here are 2 recipes I got off another site awhile ago...never tried either, so use with caution. 

Tammy's Toothpaste

2 tablespoons coconut oil
3 tablespoons baking soda
1/2 small packet of stevia powder
20-25 drops of peppermint oil*

1. Mix all ingredients together in a small bowl, using a fork.

*Add about half of the amount of peppermint oil to start, and test the toothpaste to see how 
much you want/like. I used NOW brand peppermint oil, and ended up stopping at 25 drops which is 
still not as strong as I am used to, though it does taste nice and minty! 


Calendula's Toothpaste

3 Tablespoons coconut oil
3 Tablespoons baking soda
1 teaspoon licorice root powder
10 drops peppermint EO


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Brush with baking soda if your a fan of sensitivity and enamel. It's too abrasive for daily use.


----------



## Norse (Jan 30, 2010)

drfacefixer said:


> Brush with baking soda if your a fan of sensitivity and enamel. It's too abrasive for daily use.


Dissolve it in water first.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I've been using baking soda toothpaste for 25 years, my teeth are perfect. If you have a problem with enamel you need to look at more than your toothpaste. The photo above shows someone with a lot more issues than just worn enamel.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

actually that is dental abrasion and nothing more. trust me on that. baking soda is better than sand, but really not needed. the mechanical debridement of the brush really does the majority of the work.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Damn kindle actin up...

I've got a thread on here somewhere, but I use diatomaceous heart, bentonite clay, baking soda, water and peppermint oil. Bout equal parts of the dry stuff, add the water or use aloe juice til you get the right consistency, then add the oil to taste.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I've have used baking soda and salt for years (and years ) 

Just a T baking soda with a pinch of salt ... nothing more.


----------



## debbluu (Dec 16, 2012)

I made the one with coconut oil and baking soda. Seems to be fine. I've been using it about a month. When we were kids my mom gave us baking soda to use.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

As soon as I run out of my latest batch, I'm gonna try the baking soda with coconut oil!
(Thread jack!) My deodorant is coconut oil, baking soda and cornstarch and works great, just need a better delivery system, hmm, like an empty deodorant dispenser...


----------



## catedav (Sep 10, 2013)

*frugal tootpaste*

Homemade toothpaste is a big help for home needs and it can be a great save. All of us use toothpaste every day. While not a massive expense, all savings add up, specifically in these tough economic times. Here are a few tricks to keep the dentist away and save cash at the same time.


----------



## jbillh (Mar 4, 2011)

*I use Tom's but brush a lot less these days...*

OK, I know this will sound gross... but I decided to get away from Fluoride and found Tom's all natural baking soda toothpaste.

I like it well enough... but only use it anywhere from 1 to 4 or 5 times per week.

So what do I do? I swish Colloidal Silver around in my mouth for several minutes and swallow it, up to a few times per week. Sometimes less and sometimes more. It usually takes me abut 10 minutes to go through a coffee mug of it with the swishing time.

We have also taken to doing this whenever a toothache seems to be starting and they have (so far) always gone away. An 80+ year old gentlemen in my neighborhood has been doing this for many years and it has always worked for him as well.

The theory behind it, is that the CS actually kills the bacteria behind tooth decay and many other nasty things.

So far we are sold on it!

All the Best,


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

catedav said:


> blah blah blah first post here.... tough economic times. Here are a few tricks blah blah blah shameless plug for website personalmoneynetwork.com ....


Yeah, thanks :factor10:


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I think a few fresh eggs will go well with the spam.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Two things, first my wife gets about a half dozen free tubes every time she coupon shops. She gets $1off and Colgate costs $1. So free toothpaste.

Another thing semi on topic is about sodium lauryl sulfate. It is an ingredient in most toothpastes and gives it the foaming action. I used to get several canker sores every 2-3 weeks. I mean lots of big nasty canker sores. Found someplace online that sls might be to blame so I found a brand without it and it seems I was allergic to the sls. It is hard to find it, every time I went back to get another tube, the brand was no longer stocked and had to find another one.

Just thought I would pass that along.


----------



## arabella (Sep 12, 2013)

I wrote a post today and listed my top 10 favorite homemade toothpaste recipes around the blogosphere. You can find them here
http://lazymomsblackbook.com/top-10-homemade-toothpaste-recipes/

Hope it will help you choose the right one for you and stop using store bought toothpaste.

Cheers


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I just stocked up on toothpaste. Besides that, we have a bunch of small free tubes that we got from the dentist.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Hydrogen peroxide*

On a related topic, for years I have brushed and then rinsed with hydrogen peroxide. I swish it, let it sit for a bit, spit, wait a bit, spit again, rinse with water.

This cleans the plaque and kills any bugs that may be in our mouths. It also serves as a tooth whitener. Actually, commercial tooth whiteners use hydrogen peroxide as the ingredient that bleaches teeth.

If there is a problem with using hydrogen peroxide, please advise me.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> If there is a problem with using hydrogen peroxide, please advise me.


I doubt it... it's an ingredient in the A&H toothpaste I use.


----------

